# Steaming out a dent ??



## Luke's Dad (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone ever tried to steam a dent out of a door or piece of moulding? I have a door with about a 3" long dent in it that needs to be taken out. The fibers of the wood have not been torn. I have read that a wet cloth and a hot iron will saturate the wood fibers and the dent will come out.

Any input will be appreciated! :thumbsup: 

Thanks!
Lance


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I wouldn't be looking for perfection.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

Never had Much luck with that. It'll make it better, but only half way to the goal.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Luke's Dad said:


> Anyone ever tried to steam a dent out of a door or piece of moulding? I have a door with about a 3" long dent in it that needs to be taken out. The fibers of the wood have not been torn. I have read that a wet cloth and a hot iron will saturate the wood fibers and the dent will come out.
> 
> Any input will be appreciated! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



That is the right procedure, - - I've done it several times in the past successfully, - - but the dents weren't very deep. 

Nothing lost in giving it a try.


----------



## Paulsan (Jun 19, 2005)

A 3" long dent is going to be a challenge to swell out. I have had success steaming little dings but have never tried to tackle a blemish that big. I think a carefull cut and inlay might be an option for a ding that large.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I was hoping this was in regard to dents in vehicles, as I just mangled my tail gate:furious:


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> I was hoping this was in regard to dents in vehicles, as I just mangled my tail gate:furious:



I hear that they make something called a rear view mirror for times like this. 


:thumbsup: 


Wood dents are best I think redone and reworked.


----------



## Luke's Dad (Aug 29, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> I was hoping this was in regard to dents in vehicles, as I just mangled my tail gate:furious:


Mike, you could try and steam out your tailgate but you'll probably get some strange looks! :w00t: :laughing:


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

I recently dinged , or should that be dung, the rear wing of my wifes Toyota and the rear wing of my Jag TWICE, all within about 3 weeks. DOHHH !!
I've started to reverse a lot slower now.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Hopefully Thrusday I will find time to make some calls and find a junk yard with a tail gate that will be a perfect replacement.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

So are you really Darth Vader, or are you just pulling our chain?


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

AdamMeider said:


> I hear that they make something called a rear view mirror for times like this.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Also, FYI, it's a good idea to put the tailgate UP before you back up. I'm not sure about your truck but mine has this neat thing called a "latch" and it actually holds the tailgate in place. It's amazing the things car manufacturers think of :cheesygri :w00t: :whistling


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Okay I debated whether to give the details of the bonehead move but maybe keeping silent is even worse.

I bent it from the inside of the bed not the outside like backing into something. Truck was in my garage, loading it up the night before a job, stuck a tub protector I use made of plywood into the bed standing up. The plywood was taller than my garage door opening...

Forgot that it was taller, pulled the truck out of the garage and found out how delicate a tail gate is, not to mention I just about pulled my garage door out of the garage with me! That piece of ply wood torn the shut tail gait right off the hinge and bent the crap out of it!


----------



## groy773 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Steaming out a wood dent*

I've never tried it on a door, as yet, but on hardwood floors I use a very damp cotton rag and a "dry" iron. As the dented/compressed wood absorbs the heated water from the rag the compressed area tends to swell back out. This could work on your door too. Try to heat only the immediate area (dent) and not everything else around it. Good luck


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

Simplicity is elegance!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Forgot that it was taller, pulled the truck out of the garage and found out how delicate a tail gate is, not to mention I just about pulled my garage door out of the garage with me! That piece of ply wood torn the shut tail gait right off the hinge and bent the crap out of it!


*I hate it when that happens!*


----------

